# Thule Snowcat



## Kevin137

Thule is a Swedish company that is very big over here in Europe, most people use boxes though as they are lockable and you cannot see what is in them...

Not too sure what availability you have over there, but something that hooks into the central locking is awesome as you don't need keys and can't forget to lock them...

The other advantage is the extras you can put in them, as they are watertight, and as the roads get slushy etc, you don't get dirty gear...

Not so sure if i would use the locks without it being a box for security reasons, i know they still lock, but everything is on show...


----------



## ekb18c

I just bought the snowcat and so far it seems to be a legit rack. I was thinking about buying a box for my car but then realized that I would have to spend some money on a cross bars and then more money on the actual box.

The snowcat only cost me $200 since I have factory installed sidebars and doesn't require cross bars to be installed. Win!

It only holds up to 4 boards. I think it can hold up to 6 ski as well.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I bought one used from another member here a few months ago. Finally got around to test fitting it a few weeks ago. It seems to be pretty decent quality. There's no additional wind noise even at highway speed. Although, I haven't gotten around to driving with any boards attached. 

I was debating on whether to go with the Snowcat or buying the cross bars and snowboard attachment but decided to just go with the Snowcat as I don't need to lug anything else on the roof other than me and my friends boards and skis.


----------



## slyder

I'm happy with my Yakima its been solid for 4 years of use usually hauling 4 boards.
There was a thread a out a snow cat fail but I can't recall if it was user error ill try to find the thread for ya


----------



## slyder

Try this thread I'm on my phone hard to navigate ...
rack fell off


----------



## LuckyRVA

Just links to the main forum page


----------



## Kevin137

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/63770-ski-rack-fell-off.html


----------



## Deacon

Kevin137 said:


> http://www.snowboardingforum.com/snowboarding-general-chat/63770-ski-rack-fell-off.html


yeah, that kid's just hooked in his window, my Yukon XL has a factory roof rack, should be way more secure. I hope....


----------



## LuckyRVA

While that is a Thule rack, it's not the Snowcat rack The Deacon is talking about. The Snowcat is a snowboard rack that doesn't require crossbars. It has locking latches on both ends that lock on to the factory roof rack. 

Looks like this...


----------



## Deacon

Rei's "thule fit guide" doesn't even list this as fitting my truck, or anything fitting my truck, which makes me suspect of said fit guide. I mean, one would think that an SUV with a factory roof rack would be exactly what this is made for. Grr.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I don't see why it wouldn't fit...unless your roof rails are super far apart. :icon_scratch:


----------



## Deacon

They're 4' center to center. Don't have anything to compare that to, but it doesn't seem that far...


----------



## SnowDragon

Did you check the Thule USA site?
I just looked but didn't see anything marked as "Snowcat", so I didn't look further.
I'd contact them directly to check for fitting to your vehicle.


----------



## Argo

You need the thule universal rack. I have it on my truck and it's great. Fits a regular factory roof rack. Mine holds 4 boards...... Mounts to a cross bar.


----------



## ekb18c

I'm pretty sure the snowcat 5401 is the universal one for cars with factory rails.


----------



## slyder

aren't your racks adjustable anyway? I know my suburban I could slide the cross bars pretty close together. 
I'm not positive but I don't see why this wouldn't work. 
I thought most box sporting good stores carried these along with some of the specialty bicycle shops. You may be able to stop in and hit up their wisdom and they may even let you take it outside to set it on the truck :dunno:


----------



## Deacon

Alright, got it figured out. Went to Thule's site and used the fit guide there, using my desktop instead of a mobile browser. The universal flattops and the snowcats will both work. Thanks everybody!
:laugh:


----------



## Deacon

Picked up a snowcat, pretty happy so far, I just wish it had risers, as my bindings make contact with my roof... 

No discernible increase in road noise without boards in it though. :thumbsup:


----------



## LuckyRVA

That sucks, I have yet to try it with my board upside down. Hopefully mine will fit. Guess it just depends on how high your factory rails are.


----------



## Deacon

Wel I think it'll be ok with momma's skis upside down on one side, and then a kids board on the other.


----------



## LuckyRVA

I'll be pulling the same thing as my wife skis as well.


----------



## slyder

I've never put skis and boards on mine but having used it for years I don't foresee any issue. Just always make sure with your boards that one binding is in front of the front most rack. Does that make sense. 

I have had more then one board slide back on me and pull over to readjust them. With the binding in front this keeps the board from sliding back to much.


----------



## Deacon

Mine are super close together to hold my boys little board, I think the bars are literally right outside of my bindings, it won't be able to move. I'm not excited about how much the nose is probably gonna be flapping. I think I migh make mom do a test drive while I drive next to her in the momvan and scope it out.


----------



## aiidoneus

I am thinking of maybe going with one of these for this season:

Thule Force Alpine 623 - Thule

Any thoughts?


----------



## Deacon

What are you going to mount it on?


----------



## aiidoneus

I have a 2013 VW GTI and 2011 VW Golf, both have OEM Carrier bars already installed.


----------



## Deacon

It looks nice, I just couldn't do a box because I wouldn't be able to get into it on top of the Yukon, lol. The 'cat seems to be really well made though, and I've heard nothing but good things about the brand.


----------



## slyder

Not all cars are rated for boxes so make sure you look into this. 
Not only the weight and the box and gear in it, but the force that the drag puts on the roof rack. So make sure your car is rated for a box. 
I know mine is NOT, so a 4 board rack system is what I use

aiidoneus nice cars btw !!!!

Deacon you have a 4 board system or "2" 2 board holders. In you pic on FB it looks like the later. If so you might consider hitting up a junk yard or order an extra cross bar and just throw it up there then you can mount the 2nd holder wider to accommodate your board and the shorter one for the kids boards.

Edit: I think your good aiidoneus found this on the site fits your car. Thule Pulse Cargo Box










why do sites block right click stupid fucks, just view source code and borrow their image anyway....idiots....


----------



## aiidoneus

My only issue with the snowcat is the boards are exposed, and I am a giant baby with boards. Always worried salt and dirt will be an issue.


----------



## aiidoneus

slyder said:


> Not all cars are rated for boxes so make sure you look into this.
> Not only the weight and the box and gear in it, but the force that the drag puts on the roof rack. So make sure your car is rated for a box.
> I know mine is NOT, so a 4 board rack system is what I use
> 
> aiidoneus nice cars btw !!!!
> 
> Deacon you have a 4 board system or "2" 2 board holders. In you pic on FB it looks like the later. If so you might consider hitting up a junk yard or order an extra cross bar and just throw it up there then you can mount the 2nd holder wider to accommodate your board and the shorter one for the kids boards.


Interesting, VW sells the previous year Thule through the dealer. So it would essentially be the same box. What car do you drive?


----------



## slyder

aiidoneus said:


> Interesting, VW sells the previous year Thule through the dealer. So it would essentially be the same box. What car do you drive?


I have an SRT4 and my son has a heavily modified 06 GTI that car is a blast. He is getting the VW OEM rack system from us for Christmas for his car.
I have a Yakima system on my car and like I stated your ok, but I can not put a box on my roof system


----------



## aiidoneus

slyder said:


> I have an SRT4 and my son has a heavily modified 06 GTI that car is a blast. He is getting the VW OEM rack system from us for Christmas for his car.
> I have a Yakima system on my car and like I stated your ok, but I can not put a box on my roof system


Nice, that is a sweet setup. Not to derail, but the GTI's are great for modification. At some point I want to get the R, but first I need a truck for a ski-doo.


----------



## slyder

guy I know just posted his dyno graph on his 2013 "R" 
404 Tq 379 WHP APR Stg 2+ his is running race gas as well.

My kid is APR Stg2 just dont' have the $700 to go Stg 2+ right now.
Like any car modding is only a factor of how much cash ya got


----------



## l1th

I'm curious, how far do you guys have your Snowcat spread apart? With my Impreza, there's no way I can have them far enough apart to keep the bindings inside the two holders. I suppose it's not absolutely necessary but it's what's shown in the manual. I'm also trying to accomodate my friends with skis or boarders with a wider stance. Thule does say it needs to be spread at least 700mm.

Also, with this configuration, there's no way I can load up four boards since the rails aren't nor the Snowcat is high enough to clear the bindings. I knew it was going to be a problem but I had my fingers crossed heh.. It would be possible I suppose if I adjusted the bindings every time. 

I kinda wish I bought a box instead. I would have if I wasn't planning on moving into an apartment.


----------



## Deacon

l1th said:


> I'm curious, how far do you guys have your Snowcat spread apart? With my Impreza, there's no way I can have them far enough apart to keep the bindings inside the two holders. I suppose it's not absolutely necessary but it's what's shown in the manual. I'm also trying to accomodate my friends with skis or boarders with a wider stance. Thule does say it needs to be spread at least 700mm.
> 
> Also, with this configuration, there's no way I can load up four boards since the rails aren't nor the Snowcat is high enough to clear the bindings. I knew it was going to be a problem but I had my fingers crossed heh.. It would be possible I suppose if I adjusted the bindings every time.
> 
> I kinda wish I bought a box instead. I would have if I wasn't planning on moving into an apartment.


Mine are probably 80cm apart, I have 110 and 120 boards for the kids. I made it about as far apart as I could and still feel confident it would hold them securely. I have the same problem with the bindings and the height clearance, but I'm trying to figure out how I'm going to handle it. One side will be ok because my wife's skis will be facing down.


----------



## l1th

Mine are now closer to 56cms apart which reduces the overhang of the boards in the back by moving the entire setup closer to the front. This also means one binding is going to be inside the carrier and the other will be on the outside. Most passenger cars probably won't have rails that's longer than 75cm I reckon. 

Yakima recommends anywhere from 30cm to 91cm. They even include this lifter kit which allows you to angle the carrier on one side to clear any larger bindings.

Perhaps the better buy would have been Thule 7501s and the Fatcat 6. It would have been double almost even triple the cost of the Snowcat though.

If I had access to a metal shop, it wouldn't be difficult to raise the Snowcat by an inch or two.


----------

